# mehrere Extends



## kArnung (13. Feb 2007)

Hallo, kann ich mehrere Extends einbinden?

class Bewegung extends Canvas extends Thread implements Runnable
{
    .....
}

so lässt es sich jedenfalls nicht kompilieren..
oder geht es etwas garnicht?
Mfg


----------



## me1357 (13. Feb 2007)

kArnung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder geht es etwas garnicht?


So ist es.
Musst du wohl irgendwie anders lösen.


----------



## Chris_1980 (13. Feb 2007)

nein, du kannst immer nur von einer Klasse erben, aber du kannst soviele Interfaces einbinden wie du möchtest. Es macht übrigens aber auch überhaupt kein Sinn sowohl von Thread zu erben als auch Runnable zu implementieren.


----------

